# Marax water wand question



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm looking to fit a rubber wand sleeve to the steam and water wands purely for convenience, i mis the touch of my previous wand.

The steam wand wasnt an issue but obviously the water side of things is, question is does the WHOLE end fitting to the water wand unscrew or is it just the end filter.

I need access to the pipework itself and the pipework appears to be seamed but does it unscrew, dont want to risk giving it a heave-ho!

Anyone know?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

skylark said:


> I'm looking to fit a rubber wand sleeve to the steam and water wands purely for convenience, i mis the touch of my previous wand.
> 
> The steam wand wasnt an issue but obviously the water side of things is, question is does the WHOLE end fitting to the water wand unscrew or is it just the end filter.
> 
> ...


 As far as I know, there's s flat side near the steam/hot water assembly where you can use a spanner to unscrew the wand from the assembly.

advice: don't do it. It's a pain to screw it back in properly and securely. If you want do do this property, it's best to undo the nut from the steam or hot water assembly. In there, there will be a ball valve, a washer and a spring. Be careful not to damage it. Then, undo the wand from the ball valve, add the sleeve and put it back. Don't forget to re-lube the ball valve.

question: are they not insulated? I.e.: "no burn"? Pretty shure they are?

Or you could use those?

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/steam-tube-anti-scorch-clip.html


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

The hot water end is composed of two parts which screw onto the body if it's the same as the old Mara I have.

You should be able to unscrew both the filter cap and the flared trumpet shaped piece as well from the wand pipe body.

They are double insulated though as mentioned above, never burnt myself like in the uninsulated ones in Silivias or La Pavs.


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks ... just seen these, must remember to follow my own discussions!

I tried to unscrew the 'flared trumpet' and decided i'd just wreck it if i continued, must have some thread sealer on it.

I just cut up the length and wrapped it around, it seems to have found its own 'grab' without any ties.

And yes, they are double insulated but fairly slim profile and not nice to handle, the rubber covers just give that extra 'feel' when

you're handling the wand.

I tend not to use the water wand and just wanted a cover on that side to balance the look.

Thanks.


----------

